

Startups for an Open Internet - odddogmedia
http://www.startupsforopeninternet.org/

======
odddogmedia
As a web-based company we felt it worthwhile to write an open letter to
Congress about the Protect IP legislation that could dramatically affect the
ability for companies like ours to do business. While the bill aims to disrupt
piracy, most experts have agreed that it will do little to actually battle
piracy and instead will impose radical censorship on the Internet in a way
that could potentially kill off start up companies like ours.

Google, Facebook, LinkedIn and many other web firms have spoken out against
the bill, but with entertainment groups outspending the tech industry in
lobbying by more than 10-to-1, this is a hard fight.

I was hoping you could take a couple minutes to read the short letter we
wrote: <http://www.startupsforopeninternet.org> If you feel strongly about
supporting it, we'd love your signature and any help you can provide to help
get the word out about this legislation.

If it passes, the Internet could potentially stop being the free and open
arena in which companies like ours have been able to flourish.

